# Fishing Report



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Some info of interest about some Central Ohio lakes, Lake Erie, others within driving distance.
http://www.newsnet5.com//dpp/news/l...port--walleye-biting-from-toledo-to-ashtabula


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's the latest update. Of course, this weather system moving through could change everything: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/local_news/Northeast-Ohio-fishing-report-Walleye-bite-still-hot

Let me know if there's a particular body of water you want me to cover or cover more. Looking to expand this report, we're updating it almost every other day, now.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's an update with the latest conditions after the storm front moved through:
http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...o-fishing-report-Wicked-Weather-has-an-impact


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Updated Info: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...port--panfish-bass-walleye-catfish-consistent


----------



## BUCK6060 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for that link TopCat!

BUCK6060


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest with expanded coverage of more lakes: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...-fishing-report-Lake-Erie-walleye-bite-steady


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Finally (I'm on vacation!), the latest report: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/loc...ts-a-mixed-bag

And we want to expand our coverage and add more bodies of water around the state. Let me know if there's one you want covered. If I can add it, I will. Thanks.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's the latest report. We're trying to add more lakes and streams in Central Ohio. We have a source of info now for Alum Creek, but could use more on that lake as well as other lakes in your region. Feel free to email me or PM me with info and I'll include it. Here's the latest:
http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...shing-Report-Walleye-Perch-dominate-the-catch


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

New update for the weekend: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...Ohio-Fishing-Report-Weather-affecting-results


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

New update for 07/09. Still looking to expand more coverage into central Ohio. I could use help with info on bodies of water in your area. Feel free to PM or email me. Thanks. http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...-means-fast-action-some-places-slow-in-others


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Updated for the weekend. High water having some effect: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...rn-Ohio-Fishing-Report-Water-water-everywhere


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest report from NewsChannel 5 in Cleveland is available online. Here's the gist of it: The high water is receding at most lakes and streams in north, central, and southeast Ohio. That's making water fishable, again. Depending on where you're fishing, saugeye (Tappan, Alum Creek, Piedmont), bass (Mosquito, Portage Lakes), walleye (Berlin, Milton) and panfish (Mogadore) are all cooperating. Channel cats are hitting everywhere. Musky are being caught at West Branch and Piedmont. On Lake Erie, some huge yellow perch are being caught in good numbers from Lorain to Ashtabula. The walleye bite is slowing, but fish are still being caught from Vermilion to Geneva.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest report from NewsChannel 5/Newsnet5 in Cleveland is available online. Here's the thumbnail version: 
The weather is still having an impact, but not like it was. Most lakes and streams are fishable. In a reversal for this time of year, the western basin of Lake Erie is actually outproducing the central basin. But, that trend probably won't last for long once the water clears and the lake lays down. Inland, it's a mixed bag depending on where you're fishing. The one consistent is the catfish bite. Channel cats are hitting practically everywhere.

If you want, you can PM me with info on the lakes you're fishing. I could use the extra info for the reports. Thanks.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest report from NewsNet5/NewsChannel5 is online now and available under news blogs on the station website. Here's the gist: 

Summer patterns for most species are in effect. Channel cats and yellow perch are sustaining the catch in a lot of places. Cats inland, perch on Lake Erie. Panfish are also being taken in good numbers most places, though size can be an issue. It's a mixed bag when it comes to walleye, saugeye, and bass. Musky are active at West Branch and Piedmont. The number of shovelheads being caught is on the rise at Tappan and Piedmont. Alum Creek continues to be fair to good for saugeye. Some monster walleye (You'll want to check out the picture in the article) were taken recently at Mosquito, but that's proving to be the exception to the rule for this time of year. The Portage Lakes near Akron continue to provide good action for bass. Something kind of odd is happening at Nimisila, but I'll let you read the report to find out what's happening there. And the wiper bite is finally on at Charles Mill. 

As I posted previously, if you want, you can PM me with info on the lakes you're fishing that I'm not covering. I would like to expand coverage, and I could use the extra info for the reports.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Great job, TopCat!!! Thanks.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest report from newsnet5/NewsChannel5 is available at the newsnet5 website. Here's the gist of it: There's plenty of variety; walleye, catfish, bass, and perch are making up most of the catch. Lake Erie walleye are hit or miss, but yellow perch are hitting from Catawba to Perry. Inland, bass and cats are plentiful. So are panfish. There's decent musky fishing at West Branch (Thanks for the info, Mark at Mark's Bait and Tackle!), and at Piedmont. The wiper bite is on at Charles Mill.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest Newschannel 5/Newsnet5 fishing report is online. You can find the complete report at the NewsNet5 website. Here's an excerpt: 

This has been a banner summer for yellow perch on Lake Erie. They are hitting in good numbers along the North Coast, even in the Western Basin where size is matching number. And better perch fishing is expected as we move into fall.
Inland, the bass bite has tapered off in a lot of places, though catfish are holding steady and providing good action. Saugeye and walleye are cooperating in a lot of reservoirs, but its not always easy fishing, and youll have to work to find them. 

There's also some surprising info on perch fishing on Lake Erie, inland saugeye including Alum Creek, and the wiper bite on Charles Mill.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

The latest Newschannel 5/Newsnet5 fishing report is online. You can find the complete report at the NewsNet5 website. Here's an excerpt: 

The walleye and saugeye bites are picking up on a number of inland lakes. Thats a sure sign that fall patterns are starting. 

Even though water temperatures are still high, baitfish are schooling for their fall migrations, and that means the walleye and saugeye arent far behind them. Those minnow schools are also targets for largemouth bass. That means on a lot of lakes soft plastics are being replaced by spinner baits, shallow cranks, and blade baits to take advantage of it.

Meanwhile, on Lake Erie the yellow perch fishing has slacked off depending on where youre fishing, and the walleye bite is hit or miss, too.

Panfish and crappie are also starting to cooperate.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Jumbo news from Lake Erie, and good news about some central Ohio waters, too! The latest Newschannel 5/Newsnet5 fishing report is online. You can find the complete report at the NewsNet5 website. Here's an excerpt: 

Think big.
In fact, think JUMBO!
We are talking jumbo yellow perch season on Lake Erie and it has started. Perch fishing is outstanding from Crane Creek to Conneaut with bigger ones being caught the further you move east. The season should peak in mid-October. 
As for the rest of the state, inland lakes are providing good action for saugeye, walleye, and panfish. And, the crappie bite is picking up, too.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

After having to take some time off due to surgery, I'm finally back on my feet and pushing out the fishing reports, again. The latest Newschannel 5/Newsnet5 fishing report is online. You can find the complete report at the NewsNet5 website. Here's an excerpt: 

_The jumbo yellow perch bite remains steady in Lake Eries central basin, and the steelhead run is about to take off.

Inland, saugeye, walleye, crappie, and bass are all cooperating.
_


----------

